# 43234 vs. 43235 - check anastomosis



## kingkong (May 2, 2010)

which code is appropriate for intra op egd done to check anastomosis during Roux en Y gastric bypass?


----------



## hermin66@hotmail.com (May 3, 2010)

*Intra op egd*

I think that cpt 43235 is appropriate.


----------



## kingkong (May 3, 2010)

thank you......that's what I thought


----------

